# Why does wicd require root password on kde start

## muebi

Hi, 

When I start kde the wicd wireless manager asks for the root password to be launched. This only happens when I start my laptop in battery mode. Can anybody help me to fix this?

----------

## Mistwolf

wicd client only asks for the root password if the wicd service (/etc/init.d/wicd) is not running.  Check to make sure that on your battery profile, wicd is started/not stopped.

Hope this helps.

----------

## zlomek

Show

```
laptop ~ # rc-update show | grep wicd
```

Maybe helpd 

```
rc-update add wicd default

```

----------

## muebi

rc-update show | grep wicd

                wicd |              default

It seems wicd is already in the default. How can I add it to the battery profile?

----------

## ToeiRei

rc-update add wicd battery

----------

## Stolz

If you want to disable wicd-client on KDE start (you can always launch it later manually) you can delete /etc/xdg/autostart/wicd*

----------

